# April Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, MY DOG IS A SUPERHERO.
It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Thursday April 28th.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Every photo was special. Thanks to everyone for participating in the contest. The winner will get to choose the theme for May!!

Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2022, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: Coastal Pup, aesthetic, 3pebs3, djautumn0207, AJC, riggs5 and ceegee since there is no photo.

*1: Hildae










2: 3goldens2keep










3: LA152










4: DblTrblGolden2










5: Kelmel










6: ArkansasGold










7: Oceanside (was goldenlover41)










8: Otis-Agnes 










9: bcs.95










10: Ffcmm










11: Sweet Girl










12: JDandBigAm










13: GoldeninCT 










14: 3 goldens










15: livduse 










16: FinnTheFloof










17: Joanne & Asia










18: Eclipse









19: Tagrenine







*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's going to be hard picking my favorites...good luck!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Love your super heroes everyone!!


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

Love them all!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, MY DOG IS A SUPERHERO. 

This poll will close: Apr 28, 2022


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a very close contest. 
Are you one of the 35 members that have voted?
*This poll will close tomorrow at 3:58 PM. *


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OOHHH so close between a few people! I wonder whose going to take it!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

39 members have voted. 

This poll will close later today at 3:58 PM.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

It's National Superhero Day! What a day to win this photo contest!! It's almost as if I planned it that way 🙃


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to ArkansasGold. 
All the photos were wonderful, it was a hard choice picking our favorites!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats ArkansasGold!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations at ArkansasGold! No doubt your boy has superhero abilities!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations ArkansasGold!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

ArkansasGold...that dog "can" fly! Congrats.....! Nice looking Golden for sure.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

3goldens2keep said:


> ArkansasGold...that dog "can" fly! Congrats.....! Nice looking Golden for sure.


Thank you! I'm pretty proud of her!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congrats to ArkansasGold! Super photo and super pup !


----------

